# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Creating Excel bookmarks

## Louise

can anybody please tell me how to create bookmarks in Excel?  I can create
them in Word so when you hyperlink a document, you can specify a particular
page.  How do you do the same with Excel, so you can hyperlink to a
particular worksheet?

Thank you.

Louise

----------


## Gord Dibben

Louise

Right-click on a cell and "Hyperlink"

In the dialog that opens, select "Place in this document"


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Fri, 21 Jan 2005 07:33:04 -0800, Louise <Louise@discussions.microsoft.com>
wrote:

>can anybody please tell me how to create bookmarks in Excel?  I can create
>them in Word so when you hyperlink a document, you can specify a particular
>page.  How do you do the same with Excel, so you can hyperlink to a
>particular worksheet?
>
>Thank you.
>
>Louise

----------


## Cola20

Hello Louise,

I get a method from an article to create a bookmark in Excel. And now, I share it with you and hope helpful.

You can visit this article for getting details. 

http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadF...tion-in-excel/

----------


## royUK

Post is probaly forgotten or sorted now - it's 6 years old!

----------


## teylyn

Was just going to say that. Cola20, can you please correct your country information. It does not help if you don't put your real country in there.

----------

